
Amazon to Disable S3 Path-Style Access Used to Bypass Censorship - wila
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/amazon-to-disable-s3-path-style-access-used-to-bypass-censorship/
======
david_frier
It's unclear to me why would we expect corporations that are designed to seek
only profit to care about issues that are unrelated (at best) to profit. Such
as human rights.

~~~
shirajec
Totally agree with you, it's like every time we're shocked that these
corporations are violating human rights and privacy laws — why is this still
shocking and why aren't we spending more time putting laws into place to
reduce this?

~~~
shirajec
This is a little dated now but I thought it was cool when everyone was
praising Bezos for the dubious wage raise. [https://screenshot-
magazine.com/politics/why-did-jeff-bezos-...](https://screenshot-
magazine.com/politics/why-did-jeff-bezos-really-raise-amazons-wages/)

